

Kiwi Calendar - TheAlchemist
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/29/kiwi-calendars-new-app-does-more-than-organize-your-meetings-it-also-recommends-local-events/

======
TheAlchemist
I was a bit surprised to discover that the web version is in plain http, no
ssl even after login.

